# Recycling computer parts into something functional



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

http://www.examiner.com/x-2381-SF-T...the-day-Clock-made-from-a-computer-hard-drive

Well I would buy it


----------



## telecom69 (Oct 12, 2001)

I would too ! great novelty piece thanks for posting it :up:


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

Wow


----------



## Hallis (Oct 1, 2009)

Hey, that's really cool!
The Clock is an interesting idea
*
*


----------

